# ICQ-Bouncer



## YGLT (26. Juni 2006)

Guten Tag 

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es möglich ist einen Bouncer zu programmieren(vgl.:IRC) für ICQ, sodass man, auch wenn man seinen PC ausschaltet, mit einer bestimmten Awaymessage bei andern Usern als away steht!
Oder gibt es sowas vielleicht schon?


----------



## Helmut Klein (28. Juni 2006)

Naja, ich selbst nutze CenterICQ auf einem root-Server. Ist ein text-basierter ICQ-Client für Linux - damit bin ich auch durchgehend online und eben auf away, wenn ich mal nicht da bin. 
Aber ob es da so eine Art 'Bouncer' gibt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## YGLT (28. Juni 2006)

Von CenterICQ habe ich auch schon gelesen , jedoch weiss ich nciht so recht was ein Root-Server sein soll.
Bist du denn auch im icq, wenn du dein pc ausschaltest?


----------



## Helmut Klein (28. Juni 2006)

Das ganze würde dann eben so aussehen: http://centericq.com/misc/screenshots/
Kein Geklicke o.ä. - alles wird über die Tastatur gesteuert. Und auf die üblichen ICQ-Extras wie Spiele und grafische Smilies müsstest du auch verzichten.

Ein Root-Server ist einfach ein Server im Internet. Du bräuchtest lediglich einen Shell-Zugang zu solch einem Server und könntest dort Centericq laufen lassen.
Solange der Server online ist, bist auch du online - auch wenn dein PC aus ist.

Das ganze ließe sich auch über einen normalen IRC-Bouncer lösen. Du könntest dich einfach mit deinem Bouncer zu einem Public-Server von Bitlbee verbinden (Bitlbee ist ein Gateway zu ICQ übers IRC) und wärst dadurch auch durchgehend online.
Siehe: http://bitlbee.org/main.php/servers.html


----------



## YGLT (28. Juni 2006)

Das wäre dann auch mit icq 5.0/1 möglich oder? 
An einen normalen IRC-Bouncer zu kommen wäre eigentlich denke ich kein großes Problem (Sponsoring, oder einfach 99 cent zahlen).


----------



## Helmut Klein (28. Juni 2006)

Nein, eben nicht. Das wären alles eigene ICQ-Clients - daher die Betonung auf textbasiert.


----------



## DonMarkeZ (28. Juni 2006)

Ein ICQ-Bouncer dürfte sowieso nicht funktionieren, denn wenn du einmal bei ICQ online warst und du dich dann mal an einem 2. Rechner angemeldet hast (gleiche Account versteht sich) fliegst du sofort auf dem zuerst angemeldeten raus. Also müsstest du wenn schon eine Art Verlinkung machen die die Daten, sprich den Text, an ein Programm o.ä. schickt, welches dann deinen Text in ICQ reinschreibt. 

Finde ich persönlich ein wenig umständlich, aber naja ^^
Gruss


----------



## alex06 (17. Juli 2006)

Hi, kann mir jemand genau erklären wie das nun mit Center Icq geht (Installieren etc.)?
Kann man Center Icq auch auf einem Funpic Webserver einrichten?

MfG Alex


----------



## blubbpeter (21. Juli 2006)

würde mich auch mal interessieren... weiß da jmd. was ?


----------



## DonMarkeZ (21. Juli 2006)

Hi


> Ein Root-Server ist einfach ein Server im Internet. Du bräuchtest lediglich einen Shell-Zugang zu solch einem Server und könntest dort Centericq laufen lassen.


Wenn du nun einen Shell-Zugang zu den Funpic Servern hast ist das kein Problem 
Hast du den nich, was ich vermute, kannst du das knicken. Du benötigst dazu dann schon einen Root-Server.

Gruss


----------



## blubbpeter (22. Juli 2006)

könnte mal jmd. erklären wie man das einrichtet wenn man nen shell zugang hat ?


----------



## DonMarkeZ (23. Juli 2006)

Hi, ich glaub dir könnte diese Seite weiterhelfen 

Gruss


----------



## alex06 (25. Juli 2006)

Gibt es die readme und installations datei auch auf deutsch? Mein Englisch ist leider nicht soooo gut.


----------



## DonMarkeZ (26. Juli 2006)

Source runterladen: Link

Danach:

```
gzcat centericq-x.x.x.tar.gz | tar xvf -
  cd centericq-x.x.x
  ./configure
  make
  su -c "make install"
```
Die x musst du durch die aktuelle Version ersetzen. In meinem Fall wäre das dann: 4.21.0
Du musst Root-Rechte auf dem Server haben damit es funktioniert !

und last but not least:

```
/configue --prefix=~/usr
```

Also das sollte man wenigstens aus der Anleitung herausbekommen, denn selbst wenn man in der Schule nur am pennen is oder war, sollte man in der Lage sein das zu übersetzen ^^ (Ausgenommen sind die, die kein Englisch in der Schule hatten  )

Gruss


----------



## alex06 (27. Juli 2006)

was soll der bash code?! ich weiss ja noch nicht mal wo ich den ordner hochladen soll. habe zwar einen webserver aber ohne shell zugang. wo kann man sich den so eine server wie funpic holen halt mit shell zugang?


----------



## Helmut Klein (27. Juli 2006)

alex06, wenn Du dich weiterhin nicht an unsere Regeln hälst ist dieses Thema geschlossen.
Dein vorheriger Beitrag ist nicht umsonst gelöscht worden.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/irc-icq/158455-vor-dem-schreiben-lesen-loeschung-droht.html


----------



## GarGod (27. Juli 2006)

Du könntest dir einen Root/Vserver z.B. bei http://www.vserver.de holen.
Es sei aber gesagt, dass Root/Vserver nicht gerade günstig sind und ich weiß nicht, ob es sich lohnt nur für icq 30€ (günstige Version) im Monat zu Zahlen. Ausserdem lohnt sich sowas nur, wenn man sich gut mit Linux auskennt od. große Projekt hat die eine Menge Performance benötigen.

lg.

Garlof


----------

